# Tax on UK rental income in France



## debbee58 (May 30, 2013)

I have recently moved to France from England and am renting out my property in the UK. I know that if I want to be taxed in England (which I think is my preference) I have to fill out a form for the tax office so that tax is not taken at source as a landlord living abroad. However, I am concerned that I might also be taxed on this income in France as well. Can anybody help?


----------

